# Warning messages with AVG



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

Hi have just completed a full AVG scan and received the following report:

*130 Warnings*

"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\2o7.net.85258312";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\2o7.net.a09d98a0";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\2o7.net.f1d32757";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\2o7.net.f541978a";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.539b0606";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.557bf2b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.830b6f08";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.8a47878";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.b4be891c";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.b68f2b7b";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.ff92306";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstbeacon";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\burstbeacon.com.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstbeacon";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\burstnet.com.27341d57";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\burstnet.com.a3218a37";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\burstnet.com.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Clickbank";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\clickbank.net.82079eb1";"Found Tracking cookie.Clickbank";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Dealtime";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\dealtime.com.48a2428c";"Found Tracking cookie.Dealtime";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\m.webtrends.com.b4ca7df0";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\realmedia.com.855b46d";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Information";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\searchportal.information.com.1af6583c";"Found Tracking cookie.Information";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\searchportal.information.com.3a8d7204";"Found Tracking cookie.Information";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\searchportal.information.com.44e78b2";"Found Tracking cookie.Information";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\teletext.112.2o7.net.7225be6f";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Weborama";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\weborama.fr.30104bcb";"Found Tracking cookie.Weborama";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\weborama.fr.5f498b98";"Found Tracking cookie.Weborama";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\weborama.fr.f636611";"Found Tracking cookie.Weborama";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\yieldmanager.com.d120a313";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Healed"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\2o7.net.f1d32757";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldmanager.com.539b0606";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldmanager.com.557bf2b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldmanager.com.557bf2b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldmanager.com.830b6f08";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldmanager.com.830b6f08";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldmanager.com.b68f2b7b";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.com.44f92a69";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\burstnet.com.a3218a37";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldmanager.com.8a47878";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldmanager.com.ff92306";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\ad.yieldmanager.com.b68f2b7b";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.com.557c9f74";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.com.71beeff9";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.com.775ee79c";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.com.c62752e2";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.com.d5e309c2";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\burstnet.com.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\atdmt.com.7247c262";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\atdmt.com.b3e33b5f";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\doubleclick.net.bf396750";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\fastclick.net.94ca190b";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\m.webtrends.com.b4ca7df0";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\realmedia.com.855b46d";"Found Tracking cookie.Realmedia";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\searchportal.information.com.3a8d7204";"Found Tracking cookie.Information";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\stat.dealtime.com.f58c396a";"Found Tracking cookie.Dealtime";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\tradedoubler.com.eab0972e";"Found Tracking cookie.Tradedoubler";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\adbrite.com.e1f04284";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\tradedoubler.com.adc507fa";"Found Tracking cookie.Tradedoubler";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\tradedoubler.com.ba12c0e9";"Found Tracking cookie.Tradedoubler";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\tradedoubler.com.ef90aa95";"Found Tracking cookie.Tradedoubler";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\tradedoubler.com.f4648305";"Found Tracking cookie.Tradedoubler";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\72oo6ntv.default\cookies.sqlite:\yieldmanager.com.d120a313";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Moved to Virus Vault"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.247realmedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\247realmedia.com.855b46d";"Found Tracking cookie.247realmedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\2o7.net.151e2180";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\2o7.net.3b7e7590";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.539b0606";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.557bf2b0";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.830b6f08";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.8a47878";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.b68f2b7b";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\ad.yieldmanager.com.ff92306";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adbrite.com.44f92a69";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adbrite.com.557c9f74";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adbrite.com.71beeff9";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adbrite.com.775ee79c";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adbrite.com.d5e309c2";"Found Tracking cookie.Adbrite";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adrevolver.com.9b9d670a";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adrevolver.com.f6cfcad4";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Adtech";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adtech.de.29ad0559";"Found Tracking cookie.Adtech";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adtech.de.a9245469";"Found Tracking cookie.Adtech";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\advertising.com.1820df7a";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\advertising.com.1dfa2206";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\advertising.com.203aa218";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\advertising.com.525a5fb9";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\advertising.com.b624fa46";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\advertising.com.f62113d5";"Found Tracking cookie.Advertising";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Adviva";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adviva.net.39ec90c";"Found Tracking cookie.Adviva";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\adviva.net.85256b16";"Found Tracking cookie.Adviva";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\atdmt.com.7247c262";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\atdmt.com.b3e33b5f";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\atdmt.com.f4b86dca";"Found Tracking cookie.Atdmt";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\bs.serving-sys.com.5bf1f00f";"Found Tracking cookie.Serving-sys";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\burstnet.com.27341d57";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\burstnet.com.a3218a37";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\burstnet.com.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Burstnet";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.156cbc67";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.1773afc";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.3a28db8d";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.80ad4799";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.8c65eddd";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.987e6b46";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\casalemedia.com.fb62dd4b";"Found Tracking cookie.Casalemedia";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Clickbank";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\clickbank.net.82079eb1";"Found Tracking cookie.Clickbank";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\doubleclick.net.bf396750";"Found Tracking cookie.Doubleclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\fastclick.net.57e8da10";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\fastclick.net.6fd479aa";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\fastclick.net.8a6435e9";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\fastclick.net.94ca190b";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\fastclick.net.fac3d6f0";"Found Tracking cookie.Fastclick";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\m.webtrends.com.b4ca7df0";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\media.adrevolver.com.7fd89687";"Found Tracking cookie.Adrevolver";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\mediaplex.com.323e9a10";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\mediaplex.com.dc30fb3c";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\mediaplex.com.f652b123";"Found Tracking cookie.Mediaplex";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\msnportal.112.2o7.net.7225be6f";"Found Tracking cookie.2o7";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\overture.com.52ca467a";"Found Tracking cookie.Overture";"Potentially dangerous object"
object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\tacoda.net.5935e89";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\tacoda.net.c4fe2ebb";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\tacoda.net.cd7ce44f";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\tacoda.net.ed9c50d1";"Found Tracking cookie.Tacoda";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Tradedoubler";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\tradedoubler.com.adc507fa";"Found Tracking cookie.Tradedoubler";"Potentially dangerous object"
""C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][2].txt:\tribalfusion.com.dcc03271";"Found Tracking cookie.Tribalfusion";"Potentially dangerous object""C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Yadro";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\yadro.ru.c77afad5";"Found Tracking cookie.Yadro";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\yieldmanager.com.d120a313";"Found Tracking cookie.Yieldmanager";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\zedo.com.27f1639b";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\zedo.com.a5b6a132";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\[email protected][1].txt:\zedo.com.c1dd09f2";"Found Tracking cookie.Zedo";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Potentially dangerous object"
"C:\Users\Megan\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt:\m.webtrends.com.b4ca7df0";"Found Tracking cookie.Webtrends";"Potentially dangerous object"

When I attempted to ask AVG to delete these, I got a message to the effect that undertaking this task could destabilise or even crash my PC.

Are these warnings a cause for concern, if so what is the best way of dealing with them?

I should add that I have had to delete some entries as they exceeded the maximum characters allowed for posting.

I have notices that a number of entries have my daughters name 'megan' included in the title. When I approached her about this she sheepishly said that she was searching for a movie clip.

I am concerned that the security of my PC has been compromised.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The items detected by AVG are mostly harmless. They are simple tracking cookies. You can delete them or leave them, it doesn't matter. But, since you went through the trouble of running a scan, you might as well delete them.

Every time you'll browse the Web, you'll pick up some, unless you set your browser to block cookies. The more you block cookies, the more likely you are to experience problems on many websites. Websites often won't work properly without them.


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

When I tried to delete it mentioned that it could crash my PC. I am also concerned that it mentions 'potentially dangerous object'

Is there a reason why some of the tracking cookies were moved to virus vault and some were not (these seem to be the ones detailed as 'dangerous')

Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> '*potentially* dangerous object'


It's a generic message. And, they can all be deleted.



> A cookie, in computer terms, is a small text (txt) file that a web page on another machine writes to your personal machine's disk to store various bits of information. Cookies have earned a undeservedly bad reputation. Cookies cannot cause your computer harm because they are nothing but text files. Most cookies are used by sites to keep count of "unique" visitors, to provide services to visitors, to save user settings, etc. Normally, a cookie can only be read by the site that placed it on your computer. Cookies are never spyware because the term "ware" indicates a program.
> 
> There are such things as "tracking cookies" where sites working together track your movement from one of their sites to another, but no cookie can track your movements across the Internet. Cookies, unlike spyware, can be quickly and easily deleted by clicking Tools / Internet Options on the Internet Explorer toolbar and clicking the "Delete Cookies" button. And use *ATF Cleaner by Atribune.*


Source: http://kdiamondkenny.blogspot.com/


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

That's fine and normally I would have no hesitation in deleting trackng cookies which, as you point out, are harmless.

My concern is the message regarding the fact that deleting them may destabilise/crash PC.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Again, this is a generic message. Some sort of disclaimer in case something goes wrong in the removal process, especially if the files are false positives. There is always a risk in deleting files when you have no idea what they might be. They could be important system files seen as threats.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

I can't think of any way that deleting a tracking cookie could destabilize/crash a PC. Of course I'm not omniscient so I won't claim it couldn't happen either-I just can't think of any way it can. Before accepting my assurance that the warning is meaningless, of course, you need to be certain that *all* 130 objects found are tracking cookies. If even one of them is something else, the warning message could be aimed at it. But I think it's like Phantom said, AVG pops that warning as a precaution regardless of what you're deleting.

An old trick that I used with Netscape, was to set Netscape to accept cookies but set the cookie file to read-only. That way web sites worked fine because I was accepting the cookies, but they couldn't track me except during that visit. Finally gave that up because it also disabled preferences for some sites and I decided it wasn't worth the trouble. (As Phantom said, tracking cookies aren't really dangerous.) I'm not even sure that cookies are still stored the same way in Firefox (haven't looked) and I'm pretty sure they aren't in IE, so it's possible that trick can't even be done any more. But you can, in Firefox (and maybe in IE) adjust your security settings to reject 'third-party' cookies. I'm not an expert in all the ways those are used, but I know that one use is to track you between different sites.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

As a test, you can delete all your cookies using the IE and Firefox options. Do not browse any website and run a scan with AVG again. There's a good chance you'll have a clean report...


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

OK - will post later with results.

Thanks for advice so far


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

I have now deleted cookies in both IE and Firefox and run a further scan. I am still getting the same error messages when I click on the AVG *Remove Infections*button.

I then get a message stating *Threat cannot be removed by standard user rights, do you want to remove threat as power user?* When I click 'Yes' I get a further message *Do you want to force the threat removal -* in red it then states*Forced removal can cause system instability or even crash*

When I click 'No' I am unable to close this box down, the only way being to power down the PC.

I am sure something is wrong as AVG has never acted like this before - after running a full scan I usually have a *No infection found* message.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not that familiar with AVG but there is probably an option to scan for tracking cookies or not. You may have unwillingly selected it.


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm not sure what to do now


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*. ​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

HJT log file:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 21:50:19, on 29/11/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP2 (WinNT 6.00.1906)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6002.18005)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 3\AWC.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Windows\RtHDVCpl.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSLoader.exe
C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Users\Mark\AppData\Local\Temp\RtkBtMnt.exe
C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\psi.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Launch Manager\QtZgAcer.EXE
C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\hpwuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe
C:\Users\Mark\Desktop\AA1FanControl.exe
C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMERunner.exe
C:\Program Files\FileBX\FileBX.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Windows\system32\WerCon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ieuser.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbarUser_32.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\WinMail.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vb32&d=0908&m=aspire_7730
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/default.stm
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://en.us.acer.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://homepage.acer.com/rdr.aspx?b=ACAW&l=0809&s=2&o=vb32&d=0908&m=aspire_7730
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ALOT Toolbar Helper - {14CEEAFF-96DD-4101-AE37-D5ECDC23C3F6} - C:\Program Files\alot\bin\alot.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: Groove GFS Browser Helper - {72853161-30C5-4D22-B7F9-0BBC1D38A37E} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveShellExtensions.dll
O2 - BHO: ShowBarObj Class - {83A2F9B1-01A2-4AA5-87D1-45B6B8505E96} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\ActiveToolBand.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.4.4525.1752\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Dictionary Compression sdch - {C84D72FE-E17D-4195-BB24-76C02E2E7C4E} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\fastsearch_B7C5AC242193BB3E.dll
O2 - BHO: FDMIECookiesBHO Class - {CC59E0F9-7E43-44FA-9FAA-8377850BF205} - C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\iefdm2.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Acer eDataSecurity Management - {5CBE3B7C-1E47-477e-A7DD-396DB0476E29} - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDStoolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Google Toolbar - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\GoogleToolbar_32.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ALOT Toolbar - {5AA2BA46-9913-4dc7-9620-69AB0FA17AE7} - C:\Program Files\alot\bin\alot.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MP3Bar - {F6BD6330-76F8-44d9-B775-87614E2D8374} - C:\Program Files\Fiesta Download Manager\mp3bar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RtHDVCpl] RtHDVCpl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eDataSecurity Loader] C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSloader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BkupTray] "C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BkupTray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PLFSetI] C:\Windows\PLFSetI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WarReg_PopUp] C:\Program Files\Acer\WR_PopUp\WarReg_PopUp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eBayToolbar] C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTBDaemon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [4oD] "C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe" -all
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [kdx] "C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe" -all
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Watch] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ArcadeDeluxeAgent] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\ArcadeDeluxeAgent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLMLServer] "C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Acer Arcade Deluxe\Kernel\CLML\CLMLSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [GrooveMonitor] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveMonitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Skytel] Skytel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] "C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Free Download Manager] "C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe" -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [kdx] C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KHost.exe -all
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PC Suite Tray] "C:\Program Files\Nokia\Nokia PC Suite 7\PCSuite.exe" -onlytray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Acer Aspire One Fan Control] C:\Users\Mark\Desktop\AA1FanControl.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TomTomHOME.exe] "C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMERunner.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [Shockwave Updater] C:\Windows\System32\Adobe\SHOCKW~1\SWHELP~1.EXE -Update -1103472 -"Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 6.0; GTB6; Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1) ; SLCC1; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; eSobiSubscriber 2.0.4.16; FDM; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; InfoPath.2; .NET CLR 3.0.30729; 877902512903)" -"http://www.miniclip.com/games/crimson-viper/en/"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - Global Startup: FileBox eXtender.lnk = C:\Program Files\FileBX\FileBX.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &ieSpell Options - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLOPTION.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MP3Bar - res://C:\Program Files\Fiesta Download Manager\mp3bar.dll/MENUSEARCH.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Check &Spelling - res://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll/SPELLCHECK.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download all with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlall.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download selected with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlselected.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download video with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dlfvideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Free Download Manager - file://C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\dllink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Merriam Webster - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\Merriam Webster.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Lookup on Wikipedia - file://C:\Program Files\ieSpell\wikipedia.HTM
O9 - Extra button: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell - {0E17D5B7-9F5D-4fee-9DF6-CA6EE38B68A8} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ieSpell Options - {1606D6F9-9D3B-4aea-A025-ED5B2FD488E7} - C:\Program Files\ieSpell\iespell.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O16 - DPF: {6F15128C-E66A-490C-B848-5000B5ABEEAC} (HP Download Manager) - https://h20436.www2.hp.com/ediags/dex/secure/HPDEXAXO.cab
O16 - DPF: {80AEEC0E-A2BE-4B8D-985F-350FE869DC40} (HPDDClientExec Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsVista.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveSystemServices.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,C:\PROGRA~1\Google\GOOGLE~1\GOEC62~1.DLL,avgrsstx.dll
O23 - Service: Agere Modem Call Progress Audio (AgereModemAudio) - Agere Systems - C:\Windows\system32\agrsmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: AVG Free8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Agent Service (BUNAgentSvc) - NewTech Infosystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\Client\Agentsvc.exe
O23 - Service: CLHNService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer Arcade Deluxe\HomeMedia\Kernel\DMP\CLHNService.exe
O23 - Service: eDataSecurity Service - Egis Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\eDataSecurity\x86\eDSService.exe
O23 - Service: Empowering Technology Service (ETService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Empowering Technology\Service\ETService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Desktop Manager 5.8.809.23506 (GoogleDesktopManager-092308-165331) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate1c98f4573041305) (gupdate1c98f4573041305) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: KService - Kontiki Inc. - C:\Program Files\Kontiki\KService.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: MobilityService - Unknown owner - C:\Acer\Mobility Center\MobilityService.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Backup Service (NTIBackupSvc) - NewTech InfoSystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\BackupSvc.exe
O23 - Service: NTI Backup Now 5 Scheduler Service (NTISchedulerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI Backup Now 5\SchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Cyberlink\Shared files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: TomTomHOMEService - TomTom - C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME 2\TomTomHOMEService.exe

--
End of file - 15507 bytes


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

Have posted HJT log as requested - would be grateful for any advice.

Thanks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You should update AVG from version 8.0 to 9.0. Use the AVG Remover to uninstall the old version first.


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

Do you have a link for AVG 9.0?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

AVG 9.0

You should also get rid of Ad-Aware and get the free versions of Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and SuperAntiSpyware.


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

Is there anything in HJT that would give cause for concern?

Have downloaded v9.0 but have not run scan yet.

Will also spyware software you recommend.

Thanks for help so far.:up:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Will also spyware software you recommend.


The free versions of Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware and SuperAntiSpyware is all you need. You can also disable Windows Defender. It's just about useless.



> Is there anything in HJT that would give cause for concern?


Nothing suspicious showing in your log. But, you could trim down your Startup list.

You have too many Startup applications loading with Windows and too many processes running in the background. This can significantly increase your Startup time and affect overall performance.​
You should definitely trim down your Startup list.* Other than your security software, very few applications need to load with Windows at startup.*

Click on *Start* > *Run* > and type *msconfig*.

Under the *Startup* tab, uncheck all unnecessary applications.

For more detailed information, you can also download *Autoruns*.

Run *Autoruns* and select the *Logon* tab.

Under _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run,_ you'll see all the applications running at Startup. Simply uncheck the items you don't need.

*Use these three websites to help you decide which items to uncheck:*

Simply copy and paste the .exe files you see at the end of your HijackThis log's *04* (Startup) entries one by one. 

1- *System Lookup* _(my favorite - for this one, you can paste the whole 04 entry)_

2- *PC Review - Startup Files Database*

3- *Startup Applications List*

_Remember, a lot of applications can be started manually when needed._

A list of names and files will appear. At the end of each entry, you'll notice a symbol:

*Y* = Normally leave to run at start-up

*N* = Not required - often infrequently used tasks that can be started manually, if necessary

*U* = User's choice - depends whether a user deems it necessary

*X* = Malware, spyware, adware, or other potentially unwanted items

*?* = Currently unknown status

Make sure to choose the correct information in the list, relating to the actual programs installed on your computer. *Do not be alarmed by red "Xs" pointing to malware, especially if I haven't seen any in your HijackThis log. I do check before recommending this trimming.*

*Example**:*

Copy the following entry from your HijackThis log:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime*

Paste it in this website: 1- *System Lookup*

Now *here* is what you get. On line #7, you'll see the Name (QuickTime Task), the Filename (Qttask.exe), the Description and at the end of the line, you'll see a *N*, meaning _Not required - often infrequently used tasks that can be started manually, if necessary__._So, you can without a doubt uncheck it from your Startup list.

After rebooting, when the small System Configuration Utility window appears, ignore the message. Put a check mark in that window, then click OK.

Some *Services* may also be disabled.

Simply paste your HijackThis log's *023 *entries in the following website:

*System Lookup*

Then, after deciding which Services to disable, 

click on *Star*t > *Run *> type *services.msc*

Scroll down to the chosen service and double-click on it. Change the *Startup type* from Automatic to *Manual*.​


----------



## jampot (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks so much for all your help - it is much appreciated.

I will follow advice regarding start up and post back.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're quite welcome!


----------

